# Do you go to the gym on a regular basis?



## Carina1962 (May 5, 2011)

Does anyone go to the gym on a regular basis and if so, how regular is regular and for how long have you been going?

I spoke with someone at work yesterday who is 63 (not a diabetic) and she has been going 2 - 3 times a week for the last 15 years!! - that's dedication for you!  she said that it becomes such a part of your lifestyle that you can't just stop it or give it up and she certainly looks and feels better for it.

I have recently joined a local gym in order to lose weight and hope to continue with it as i know it is so easy to just stop and give up.


----------



## Copepod (May 5, 2011)

I couldn't make myself go to the gym 2 or 3 times a month, let alone a week, as indoor exercise isn't really my thing. 

However, I run / cycle / orienteer / kayak etc at least 10 times a week anything from 15 mins to 60 mins a time, plus heavy gardening and conservation work averaging a couple of times a week through the year, plus other rarer longer fell walking / cycling / kayaking trips per year, plus occasional swimming and gym visits. Easiest way I know to exercise without really trying is to walk / cycle to get places eg already walked 1 mile to shop & back today, then cycling 6 miles round trip tonight to an orienteering training course, picking up some items from shops in town on the way there.


----------



## rhall92380 (May 5, 2011)

I go to the gym or for a run 3-4 times a week on average. It helped - along with healthy eating - get my HBA1C under tight control and lose a lot of weight. I enjoy it too. Keep it up!

Richard


----------



## Ergates (May 6, 2011)

I'm like Copepod, I don't like running the hamster wheel, so to speak.  My exercise is cycling to work and back, and work itself, which can be as much as 30-40 hours of exercise a week, but usually averages 20.


----------



## lucy123 (May 6, 2011)

I do some sort of exercise, gym, class, running, tennis 5-6 times a week. It is important to have rest days when the body needs it. I have exercised since school in one form or another Carina, although prior to a year ago I had slackened off a little.

It is addictive though!


----------



## aymes (May 6, 2011)

I go to the gym 4 times a week, then do a long (usually 10-15mile) walk once a week. Back in Jan/Feb I was doing gym 6 days a week, then the walk the other day but that just wasn't sustainable for me. I joined the gym in January, prior to that I used to run in the evenings with the same sort of regularity as I now go to the gym. The change was because I signed up to do the Three Peaks so needed to get a bit of variety into my workout - resistance training to help with bag carrying, the stepper is quite good practises for hills, and (crucially living in a very flat Norfolk) using the treadmill on a high gradient.


----------

